# Shepton



## grouch (Oct 1, 2005)

Usually head for Shepton on the Wednesday afternoon. In the past we have parked overnight by the Tesco Superstore (which is no more). Anyone any ideas. Has anyone any knowledge if it would be possible to park in the new Tesco or anywhere else suitable. I know you can get into the show at 9 p.m. for £5. so I suppose that is a possibility.

Grouch


----------



## CurlyBoy (Jan 13, 2008)

*shepton*

Hi Grouch,spoke to a manager of Tesco last year,he seemed to think it would be OK to overnight at the new store.But i think I might contact them just to make sure!
curlyboy


----------

